# 4x4 Ebb n Flow White Russian SoG Style



## phuzy (Mar 31, 2012)

What is up ! Just wanted to get some feedback on my new setup.. Keep in mind this is my first hydro grow lol.
Anyway, Im on week 2 of running a 4x4 Ebb n Flow with 25 White Russian ladies. I have 1 gallon Smart Pots and so far these things are boss. . I have them in a GrowLab under a 400w right now but once I flower I have my 600 ready to go. I'm using Dutch Master gold line up with GH's Rapid Start, and later Sweet along with MOAB. Keeping the ph around 5.8 but like a day later it goes up to 6.3 usually. I don't know if this is normal or not so if anyone knows what the deal is with that I'm all ears.. 
PPM's for my first week was about 590 with an EC of 1.2 using RO/DI water. I think its a little strong though haha. I plan on vegging for 3 weeks I guess, but I am not sure how fast they will grow so I will play it by ear. 

As far as venting goes I have my hood with a 6" Windtunnel on it vented through the cieling and I'm planning on getting a windtunnel 4 so I can mount my carbon filter to it and have the outtake. Temps are ok at about 71 - 78 so far and a res temp of 70, but I need to order my exhaust fan asap because of my humidity issue lol. 

I'm going to try and update this regularly through their journey so let me know what you guys think.. and now for pic sex. 


Got the clone, then mom'd it for these clones.


Day 1 in the tray.


Day 7


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 31, 2012)

sub'd up, looking great!!! i know i have seen this grow somewhere before
this section is good for posting your grow, you can post it in the journal section if you want but i like putting mine here. is your fan sucking air from outside the tent>>through the light>>outside the tent?? 
looking real good bro.


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 31, 2012)

as for the ph swing, are you getting allot of water loss along with that? i know when i was running flood trays with that much hydroton in top i would have to top of my res daily with ph'd water. also if your res in inside your tent and the temp in the tent is around 75-80 you can usually expect the water to be about the same if not a tad warmer, this can cause bacteria and ph swings.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking very clean a pro for a first time go  sub'd up

Theres really nothing to question here! Looks like drg got


----------



## phuzy (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks haha what's up green. So actually yeah, I have been losing a lot of water. This week I had to top off my res with water twice because I noticed the level dropped pretty good. I'm thinking of freezing 2 liter bottles and putting them in my tray so I can lower the wateer temps. 

Yeah, the venting is set up so it sucks from outside through my light and out into my crawl space through the roof.


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 31, 2012)

Ya man freeze those bottles and drop them in the res tank, that will help a bunch. As water evaporates you nutes won't so they will become more concentrated throw everything out of wack. I use to top up daily with ph'd water when running the trays. 

You could drop the suction side ducting off of your light and that would remove hot air from the tent and take it through the light then out the room, this would drop your temps quite a bit ( not like they are that high ) I know you where saying you wanted to run co2 is that still your plan?


----------



## phuzy (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks I actually just took it off and had it suck the air from the tent and temps went down even more  I think Ill try that tomorrow with the ice bottles. 

I don't think I will run co2 this time only because I want to try and get my environment down right before I do that. Plus I want to see what I get without using co2 and then do another grow with. Sort of like a before and after makeover haha.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking very clean a pro for a first time go  sub'd up
> 
> Theres really nothing to question here! Looks like drg got


Thanks! Glad you like.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 1, 2012)

phuzy said:


> Thanks I actually just took it off and had it suck the air from the tent and temps went down even more  I think Ill try that tomorrow with the ice bottles.
> 
> I don't think I will run co2 this time only because I want to try and get my environment down right before I do that. Plus I want to see what I get without using co2 and then do another grow with. Sort of like a before and after makeover haha.


nice man, very nice! i think you are going to get a great yield off of this even without the co2 and like you said you get everything down perfect and then you throw the co2 in and see just how much the results increase thats the smart way to do it. waste nothing lol. looking foreward to this grow.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah I hope it all turns out ok since its such a small space haha. I'm just worried about this summers heat..


----------



## phuzy (Apr 8, 2012)

Just a quick update. Had some issues with some runts but they're catching up with the rest now.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 8, 2012)

looks great man. definitively see the new growth coming in!


----------



## 420forme (Apr 9, 2012)

Are you vegging or in flower?


----------



## phuzy (Apr 9, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> looks great man. definitively see the new growth coming in!


Yeah just trimmed the original leaves and they're finally taking off 




420forme said:


> Are you vegging or in flower?


I'm in veg at 15 days


----------



## JackRabbit (Apr 9, 2012)

have u grown white russian before...still waiting to crack my seeds at the end of this harvest.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Man that nice I'm doing 25 this run as well. Net pots on a table with lid.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 10, 2012)

JackRabbit said:


> have u grown white russian before...still waiting to crack my seeds at the end of this harvest.


No I haven't but I heard it's still an 8 week strain.



jojodancer10 said:


> Man that nice I'm doing 25 this run as well. Net pots on a table with lid.


A friend of mine told me of this method. I want to try it one run. Do you have any issues with algae?


----------



## papercha$e (Apr 10, 2012)

switching from soil to this exact setup, just ordered the tent..with a 1000 though. lookin good, sub'd


----------



## phuzy (Apr 10, 2012)

papercha$e said:


> switching from soil to this exact setup, just ordered the tent..with a 1000 though. lookin good, sub'd


Nice man. I am loving this system so far. I went all out on this setup compared to my last grows which were basically plants thrown in a closet that got watered every once in a while lol. Im curious how the 1000 will work for you.. I kind of regret not getting it haha.


----------



## JackRabbit (Apr 10, 2012)

i have a 4x4 tent aswell with a 1000W, with a XXXL vented hood, i got some pretty high temps in there now that it has been getting warmer out. still running during the day though. if i cant get the temps down might just run it on 600w for the summer. If u average 21g per plant on this run ill be doing the same as you. Real tired of doing dirt grows.


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 10, 2012)

It's nice to see someone getting it correct and heading down the correct path.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 11, 2012)

bird mcbride said:


> It's nice to see someone getting it correct and heading down the correct path.


Thanks bird! I give credit to this site and all the helpful people


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 11, 2012)

Please keep loading pics - I can't wait to see how these turn out. 

I have White Russian Mums and also Double Dutch (both Serious Seeds). Can't wait to see the differences between them.

Your set up looks great btw ! 

Good luck !


----------



## phuzy (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks, its going well so far. Only issue so far is algae on my pots and in my res. Also some of the tips are a little burned but nothing serious I guess! And I changed the res a couple days ago and cleaned it spotless and the bottom had a little slime. I'm trying to clean it off the pots but its so hard to catch it!

Light just turned on so here's another update.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 11, 2012)

looking good man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

2nd that phuzy.......!!


----------



## dankganja (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice set-up, clean and professional. Mums a *monster!! *Do u mind if i ask if that is a store bought or DiY Ebb & Flow?


----------



## cerberus (Apr 13, 2012)

i'm onboard too, nice grow man. i like the water cooled, i have done my own White russian's, and i run w/ water..  it'll be interesting to see how they turn. looking good


----------



## AKBud (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks nice man! Question tho; I read 29g per plant? Are you shooting for small yield? Nice and clean set up tho!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 14, 2012)

They are looking pretty healthy man. 

F2H.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 14, 2012)

cerberus said:


> i'm onboard too, nice grow man. i like the water cooled, i have done my own White russian's, and i run w/ water..  it'll be interesting to see how they turn. looking good


Thanks! What do you mean water cooled? Your lights?? 



drgreentm said:


> looking good man


Thanks bro! 



hellraizer30 said:


> 2nd that phuzy.......!!


Thanks again! 



dankganja said:


> Very nice set-up, clean and professional. Mums a *monster!! *Do u mind if i ask if that is a store bought or DiY Ebb & Flow?


Everything is store bought. I have a botanicare 40 gallon res and a botanicare 4x4 tray. Expensive plastic but it's sturdy and meant for growing so I figured it was worth the investment.



AKBud said:


> Looks nice man! Question tho; I read 29g per plant? Are you shooting for small yield? Nice and clean set up tho!


I would LOVE 29g a plant! I am hoping for anything I can get right about now. Im hoping at least 16 oz's total though.



Favre2Harvin said:


> They are looking pretty healthy man. F2H.


Thanks they are doing fine but I don't know if I'm doing everything right because some of the tips are curling way down and some are burned. But it's only on 5 plants. These ph swings are fucking me up!


----------



## phuzy (Apr 14, 2012)

Heres my three week update.

Day 1 in the tray and I just took this for day 21

I definitely thought they would grow a little faster but I think they were shocked from the transplant because the first week growth was minimal. Also, I threw them on 18/6 light cycle instantly when they went in the tray.. Should I have kept them on 24 hour light cycle for the first week?

Oh yeah, they're still on a flood cycle of every two hours for 10 times a day. Is this fine?


----------



## cerberus (Apr 14, 2012)

i ran white russian's in a hydro ebb n flo bucket system and yeah i use water to cool my room via heat transfer (radiators).

sometimes if they get beat up coming out of the cloner and having the rock poored onto them, it beats them up pretty bad.. I have found as little water as a ican get away wth promote the best growth but i'd love to hear another persona thoughts..

good work meng


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 14, 2012)

i hate to post in these threads anymore.

...but bro your making an error.

...one gallon smarties , weeks of veg , and then flower?

nope. not efficient. 100% gonna effect yield. if you were using rockwool (mapito or the like) then maybe.

as a true SOG professional, i'd flip these soon.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i hate to post in these threads anymore.
> 
> ...but bro your making an error.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I was figuring on flipping when theyre slighty bigger. Why is this not efficient in clay? Also how come weeks of veg is not good? This is my first run and any advice helps.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 14, 2012)

okay. 
what to say?

slightly bigger plants (and not clones anymore) in one gallon containers leaves how much room for flower?

imo there's not enough room in a one gal container to do what you suggest & get the result you want.

i grow on .6 square meter & harvest nearly 12 to 14 ounces from 12 clones every 3 weeks (soon to be 2) ...been doing this years now.

al .b fukt created nothing so you know.
he just has s system.

clay vs container size = inefficient for your method w/ veg time
fact.

personally, i grow in clay.
but i also grow & am transitioning to mapito (rockwool cubes & foam pieces).
which is why 1 dry zip per container is not gonna happen for you this run till you change your method.
i bet it'll take 3 or 4 cuts your way to make a zip.

im guessing no more than 10 dry zips on your table.

the proper way = 22 to 25 dry zips

hmmmm...

look at it like this : veg time is doing what? maybe possibly making roots?

rooted cut, 3 to 7 days veg (if needed), flower : that's the process

you want to go rooted clone to flower with min veg so the container has max space for flowering roots & stretch.

and a humidity dome over the cuts early ...& then move the light closer ...this will help keep them low!

container size is critical to stretch too!
bigger volume = better, more even, less pencil-like stretch

& what you're really doing is filling the container with roots in veg early & leaving no room for flower.

these dudes will tell you : im a pro homie... search my handle.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

Gud has his shit down!


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 14, 2012)

ow & i went back to check your photos.

dude ==> for tables you're flooding a liitle high

& the idea is to flood LOW(er) ... maybe 1/3 or 1/4 up the container & with each flood/drain cycle pull (kinda like suction but not like, im not a scientist but grow like one) new air down to those roots you just soaked.

ebb.
flow.

not ebb & drown.

not lots of floods either : there's a dry time balance you want

with mapito i flood maybe once or twice in first three weeks!

with hydroton & the way it wicks out moisture, you obviously have to flood more often ...& more low ... & encourgae the roots to go low & to seek out water. when roots are seeking plants are growing 

& never ever never ever ever ever wet the top of the medium ebb growing... that's how bad things happen (mold for instance).

what you're gonna get with 25 cuts im getting with 12.

your using 2x the space i do to get less yield. 
& that table size is like a 2 pounder... ask anybody who does tables for $.

not bragging just saying.


----------



## slump (Apr 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> these dudes will tell you : im a pro homie... search my handle.



Not sure if 0.65 GPW is considered pro...


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 14, 2012)

im not sure you're good at math slump.

SOG isnt really gpw as much as its zips for clones rooted into flower.

& your boring clone "we seen it 100x before" tute aside, i'lll leave you to explain the process from here "pro".


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 14, 2012)

bro coming on someones thread and trashing it is BAD karma!!! i have to say you are funny hating on him vegging for a few weeks  he is not running a x4 plant per square foot system right now so why the hell should he not veg? and then saying 1 gal pots are not big enough? wtf are you serious how do you figure? what is your best guess per gal of root space for yield bro because i have pulled 2 zips out of a single plant in a 1 gal square pot on a flood tray filled with hydroton with a few weeks of veg under a 400w light! geez im dumbfounded really. pure ignorance. 

here is a 2 oz plant out of a 1 gal pot


----------



## phuzy (Apr 15, 2012)

Man everyone I talked to in real life (including some reputable people on here) has told me that 1 gal pots for a SoG was actually too big so I went with the smallest size they had. They said there's not as much roots in hydro and especially since I'm running Smart Pots I don't have to worry about a root ball. Even the hydro experts at my hydro stores have told me that my system is fine right now (Believe me I have gone over every little detail with them). I see what you are saying about stretching but they are still so little! I want my canopy covered man. 

GREEN! Thats whats up! I know its possible I dont see how it would affect my yield that bad.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 15, 2012)

bro phuzy keep doing what your doing bro this dude is smoking fuckin crack thats like saying in my 2 gal cap i could expect less than 2 zips a plant lol when im shooting for 4-5 a plant WOOOOOOOW thats some shit right lol. next time we will throw x4 ladies per square foot, with a 1000w and show this "pro" a real sog grow


----------



## phuzy (Apr 15, 2012)

Right? It's only just begun . I could understand if I was running 4 a sq. ft. but I'm not.. so I have to grow with what I have. I really don't see how flooding so low is relevant for this either.. Wouldn't the roots dry if they NEVER got water?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 15, 2012)

phuzy said:


> Right? It's only just begun . I could understand if I was running 4 a sq. ft. but I'm not.. so I have to grow with what I have. I really don't see how flooding so low is relevant for this either.. Wouldn't the roots dry if they NEVER got water?


well they will eventually seek out the water but like you said i see no relevance in this to yield. nothing stated in those posts add up to me. for one the pics posted had some stretched out plats in it (which he stated was caused by hydroton) then he says sog is not about gpw pffft, on what planet? all growers aim for a good gpw lol, i can grow a single plant under a 1kw light and pull 8 zips that doesnt make me a "pro" just makes me "average" in gpw.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 15, 2012)

I thought that too. I wanted to try SoG for that exact reason lol. Ive seen some guys pull huge gpw with this method his plants didnt compare at all. To each their own i guess


----------



## slump (Apr 15, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im not sure you're good at math slump.
> 
> SOG isnt really gpw as much as its zips for clones rooted into flower.
> 
> & your boring clone "we seen it 100x before" tute aside, i'lll leave you to explain the process from here "pro".


Not trying to hijack here phuzy - just want to put some math out there.

14oz x 28g = 392g total. 392g/600w = 0.65 GPW - I majored in sales/marketing...but there was some math.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 15, 2012)

slump said:


> Not trying to hijack here phuzy - just want to put some math out there.
> 
> 14oz x 28g = 392g total. 392g/600w = 0.65 GPW - I majored in sales/marketing...but there was some math.


Actually, thank you for your math wisdom lol. I don't consider anything "pro" about .65 gpw


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 15, 2012)

WTF!!! Those plants should be in 5 gallon pots by now!!!  jk

What's up Phuzy? See you have all of the usual suspects here. Great thread man...nice job on the setup. I'm sub'd for sure man. Best of luck...hope your buds stay frosty!!


----------



## cerberus (Apr 15, 2012)

gud can be hostile and a little aggro..

BUT


the man is on point, his word is as solid as your gonna find. he's a pro.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 15, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> removed


Wow!! This thread has been hijacked man!! Nice to see dudes going postal!!

Hey man, you have frosty nugs and a great setup. Props to you on that. Your attitude is shit though and you are really being a dick to the OP. This is his journal man. Don't go flaming the shit out of it. If he does't want to take your advice then just leave it on the door and go about your business man. Looks like you got plenty to keep you busy anyway. 

Your math is still WAY off though. Please don't flame me but you aren't getting close to 2.2gpw (grams per watt). That's not how it is measured. You stated that you get 12 cuttings an push them to flower and they give you 12-14 zips. So say 14; that is 392g. 392/600 is 0.653gpw. Just going based on your statements. 12 weeks is 4 harvests. You have 3 600w lights and 3 trays. You measure each harvest. Not 4 harvest and then divide it by 3 lights. You are a little off there. If you wanted to take the average then you would do (using your numbers): 3 harvests in 9 weeks. 36 zips is 1008g. 1800w of light. 1800/1008 is .56gpw.

I don't think you understood the whole gpw (grams per watt) thing. Lot of growers don't know about it or really don't think it even carries any weight. I'm still on the fence though. I just figured you didn't understand it cause if you did you would know that 2.24gpw on a horizontal grow is fucking impossible. On a veritcal stadium grow it would still be damn near impossible. I've only seen it done once on a stadium grow and that was by Heath Robinson. No offense but you aren't him.

Much love everyone...let's get this thread back on track.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 15, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> removed


You couldn't be more wrong if you tried to tell me that the sky was red man. You say you are 100% sure of this but you are clueless and this only goes to prove what the others were saying about you. I tried to diffuse the situation but you are just too big of a douche to even accept that. I wish you the best of luck man but you should definitely go away and make sure not to repeat those "supposed" gpw numbers of yours or else you will get laughed out of this forum.


----------



## areoflo2master (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking good and nice set up . BUT ! using smart pot aint good idea. i know few people use smart pot in hydro they have lots issuie with root bound. . keep eyes on that . Good luck


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 15, 2012)

I had a thread going for over a year with over 1500 photos! With multible rooms! Drgreen know what im talking about!
@gud i know your meaning well but its coming off all wrong! Sit back fire upp some of that gud weed and relaxe.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Hellraizer.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 15, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> WTF!!! Those plants should be in 5 gallon pots by now!!!  jk
> 
> What's up Phuzy? See you have all of the usual suspects here. Great thread man...nice job on the setup. I'm sub'd for sure man. Best of luck...hope your buds stay frosty!!


Thanks for the reply and dealing with that egotistical know-it-all lol. We'll see how it goes


----------



## slump (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes! Back to the goodness. Really going to be glued to this one as I'm trying to get my brother into a similar configuration. Keep up the good work phuzy.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 15, 2012)

I need to get something clear here to everybody! I did not report gudkarma to admin nor did i delete any of his posts!
It was admin only! You all are my friends and so is gudkarma! And i didnt want to get in the middle of all that last night.
Dont understand why people are placing blame on me but they got it all rong!


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I need to get something clear here to everybody! I did not report gudkarma to admin nor did i delete any of his posts!
> It was admin only! You all are my friends and so is gudkarma! And i didnt want to get in the middle of all that last night.
> Dont understand why people are placing blame on me but they got it all rong!


Hey Hellraizer, I'm not sure who's placing blame on you but I sure am not. A forum needs to police itself more than be policed. I think RIU does a pretty good job at that. That being said, man you don't have to explain yourself to anyone here. In my book you are the best MOD here and always willing to take the time to help people. You have created a really cool environment in the threads you look after and I really enjoy passing information with you because I feel like I have learned some great things from you and I hope you have picked up a few tidbits of information from me as well. Keep up the GREAT work you are doing. We truly appreciate it.


----------



## itchybans (Apr 15, 2012)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but this is all wrong. The tent, reservoir and trays are all in the wrong place. They need to be moved immediately to my place!!!

Looks great. Keep it up


----------



## phuzy (Apr 16, 2012)

itchybans said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but this is all wrong. The tent, reservoir and trays are all in the wrong place. They need to be moved immediately to my place!!!
> 
> Looks great. Keep it up


hahaha didn't expect that at the end.. Thanks bro


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 16, 2012)

I hate reading through BS posts, hopefully back to the action soon.

F2H.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2012)

i think we all want that favre


----------



## phuzy (Apr 25, 2012)

Alright little late on the update so let's see whats new since my last one.. I moved them into new rows of 4 with 3 plants in between each row so they're staggered and wont fight for light. I also trimmed some growth on the bottom that wasn't getting light anymore. I got my fan and carbon filter hung so I now have a pretty controlled enviro. Landed up vegging for 4 weeks lol




New carb filter


The Ladies


----------



## slump (Apr 25, 2012)

Did you flip 12/12 yet?

Grow Safe


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 26, 2012)

hell yeah! 

F2H.


----------



## HAPPYgroLUCKY (Apr 26, 2012)

been lurking for a while and just adding my .02... 16 6" net pots + Hydroton + CoCo mat under net pots for roots to hide - veg from rooted clones (no veg at all it will stretch enough when you flip) = 30+ dry zips. SoG is my thing I gotta roll with gud on this one... good luck, trial and error is what its all about.

looking good though bro. gonna have a jungle after the stretch.


----------



## phuzy (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah they're flipped. I hope they don't explode too much or else I'm screwwwwed


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 29, 2012)

I flipped my chronics at ~12" and they ended up at around 20". If I were to do it again I would flip more like 16". I got close to a lb off my 600 in a 40" tray. Running 36 plants. If I were you I would trim at about week 2.5, and take the bottom 25%. I would say more like 33%, but you have quite a bit of room.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 29, 2012)

This is my old grow journal. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/485470-2x600-hps-ebb-flow-chronic-23.html


----------



## phuzy (Apr 30, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> This is my old grow journal. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/485470-2x600-hps-ebb-flow-chronic-23.html


Yeah we had the same idea it seems like. Yours seems to have worked fine yeah?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 30, 2012)

phuzy said:


> Yeah we had the same idea it seems like. Yours seems to have worked fine yeah?


Yeah, sog is just a lot of work. If you just have the one it shouldn't be too bad though.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (May 1, 2012)

Personally I like this setup! I'm going to use something very similar for my next grow. I'm going to veg in a Bigfoot Ebb & flow and then transplant to my RDWC setup.

+rep


----------



## mountainboy (May 1, 2012)

Just wanted to ask how the ph swings are going? If you still have the slime try h202,just dont use the 3% stuff. 30%-50% is best,dont forget to wear gloves and glasses when you handle this stuff it will burn your skin and will blind you if it gets in your eyes. If you cant get it, I have a friend who used to freeze ph'ed water in cups and add them like big ice cubes as his add back water.

There is no 1 most important thing when growing,its all the parts as a whole that make the perfect enviorment. But I did want to stress the imporance of ph. A stable ph causes less stress so always go with the biggest rez possable(whinin reason..lol) it will stay more stable. Also ph problems can look like so many different things,but if you know your ph is right on,it makes diognosis of problems alot easier. ph is so often over looked by newer growers I just wanted to stress the importance of it to you. I hope you have a great grow!!!!


----------



## phuzy (May 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, sog is just a lot of work. If you just have the one it shouldn't be too bad though.


Yeah this is my only tray. I eventually want to have a perpetual going once I get my other tent and tray for veg. That's probably when I'll experiment with other grow mediums and techniques.



HydroDawg421 said:


> Personally I like this setup! I'm going to use something very similar for my next grow. I'm going to veg in a Bigfoot Ebb & flow and then transplant to my RDWC setup.
> 
> +rep


Thanks! Nice, I know a guy doing this and he has kills it every single time. 



mountainboy said:


> Just wanted to ask how the ph swings are going? If you still have the slime try h202,just dont use the 3% stuff. 30%-50% is best,dont forget to wear gloves and glasses when you handle this stuff it will burn your skin and will blind you if it gets in your eyes. If you cant get it, I have a friend who used to freeze ph'ed water in cups and add them like big ice cubes as his add back water.
> 
> There is no 1 most important thing when growing,its all the parts as a whole that make the perfect enviorment. But I did want to stress the imporance of ph. A stable ph causes less stress so always go with the biggest rez possable(whinin reason..lol) it will stay more stable. Also ph problems can look like so many different things,but if you know your ph is right on,it makes diognosis of problems alot easier. ph is so often over looked by newer growers I just wanted to stress the importance of it to you. I hope you have a great grow!!!!


The ph swings have been DEFEATED! I can change my res and when I add all my Dutch nutes it puts my ph at 5.5 and about 3 days later I it will be at 5.7. Also, since it seems to be stable I am noticing some seriously fast growth in there now too. I think my ph was fluctuating in the beginning from the algae. I lowered my flood levels and I also flood every 3 hours instead of 2 and have noticed A LOT more stable ph and less almost all algae is gone now. It's a full canopy so that could be a factor as well. I'll get pics later when I get home tonight.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

Im subbed!! cant wait to see the final product


----------



## danneede (May 1, 2012)

When do we get a pic update?


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

imm lookin too


----------



## phuzy (May 1, 2012)

Light just turned on so here's the ladies so far


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 1, 2012)

Holy shit! Lol phuzy you going to flower like that?


----------



## phuzy (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, didn't realize how fast they do that in flower lol.. Im gonna trim the bottom leaves though. They're still pretty short though so we'll see what happens.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Well from what. I see. Its. Going to get alot worse


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 2, 2012)

Meh, you'll be fine. It seems like the bottom 1/3 branches the most, so just chop that shit.


----------



## phuzy (May 2, 2012)

Yeah they've been in flower for a week so they've grown quite a bit. I know the pic looks gnarly but its mainly just the water leaves that are overlapping. This strain is different though, each stem grew to the top of the plant so they are all getting light. I know I vegged too long though anyway.


----------



## mountainboy (May 2, 2012)

Glad to hear you straightend out the ph probs. As a fore mentioned you did seem to veg a bit to long, but not to worry. You cant turn back time and like you said you will know better next time. This site is all about learning and you learned something. What you can do is wait till they are done stretching, and if it is really crowded you can remove some plants. I know thats really hard to do, but you will get the same yield with fewer plants as the lumans per sqft will remain the same. I know you wanted budcicles but this time you may want to grow little bushes. I know it goes against true sog, but it will still be sog style.
You dont have to do anything I suggest, I just want to give you some ideas in case it gets out of hand in the weeks to come. I do have some ideas on how you could manage your canopy if it does get out of hand,but dont do any trimming yet if you are interested. On a side note, I'm not downing your grow...it looks great and the plants look happy.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 2, 2012)

Fuck that tray is full as shit! haha

F2H


----------



## nuglets (May 2, 2012)

hey phuzy...great looking room. thanks for sharing.


----------



## YUKKI (May 2, 2012)

looking forward to getting a look at that yield good luck

subbed btw


----------



## HinduWiff (May 2, 2012)

check out my 2000w grow under indoor forum


----------



## Bigz2277 (May 2, 2012)

phuzy said:


> Light just turned on so here's the ladies so far
> View attachment 2150337View attachment 2150340View attachment 2150351


goood god, and i thought i ran into space issues. Strain you have grown before? i hope you dont have a heavy sativa pheno. my colombian gold more than quadrupled in size


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

Lol i thought the same thing


----------



## cerberus (May 3, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> goood god, and i thought i ran into space issues. Strain you have grown before? i hope you dont have a heavy sativa pheno. my colombian gold more than quadrupled in size


i have grown whte russian before.. AK47 x White Widow.. i'd say a x2 maybe x2.5 stretch.. .

all i can say is:

Gud can be an asshole but that doesn't make him wrong.. :/


----------



## phuzy (May 3, 2012)

Some stuff. But all he does is compare mine to his perpetual now. NO friggin shit youre gonna pull more often . Anyway, theyre healthy and still loving it in there so Im fine with that!


----------



## cerberus (May 3, 2012)

they are healthy, and worse comes to worse your still going to get a decent harvest. i think its a little over vegged but that aint the worst thing that could happen.


----------



## bcguy01 (May 3, 2012)

this looks awesome i am doing something very similar with 16 auto flowers now. How do you like those nutes?


----------



## phuzy (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry for the super late update!




bcguy01 said:


> this looks awesome i am doing something very similar with 16 auto flowers now. How do you like those nutes?


Love the nutes man. I mix up everything and when I check the ph it puts it to either 5.4 or 5.5. I don't need any ph down ever because of this lol. Just ph up to 5.5-5.6 if it's too low and let it slowly rise over the week.

Anyway, heres the latest in the tent.


----------



## Bluezdude (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice one mate, subbed


----------



## mrecio87 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just wanted to drop by and say great job man those ladies are looking good!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

everything is looking good bro the ladies are super healthy, but im gonna have to agree with goodkharma when he told you a true SOG does not need to veg that long if any.. my SOG setup is 9plants per sq ft and gets 12/12 from clone no veg time.. that is what a true sog is all about, but your doing an incredable job keeping them healthy im subbed and cant wait to se more...
Cheers~Reggae


----------



## UrbanBudder (Jul 8, 2012)

What size res are you running for your 4x4 tray? Every things looking goods so far.


----------



## chronichighlife (Sep 4, 2012)

whats good with an update???? lookin good man.


----------



## Chopsticks33 (Sep 28, 2012)

*

Hi, Please help me with this problem. Im also doing flood and drain. I got 6x6 rw sitting on 4x4ft flood table. I been getting root rot. I only flood it for 10 min once a day. what should the schedule be for flowering. plant r about foot tall. room temp r about high 80f with 1200 ppm c02. do i flood more often to get air flow through cube? some cube stays heavy for days.. please help.. plants r getting yellow quick!​




*


----------



## NaturalBornCarny (Dec 10, 2012)

@chopstick. A lot of questions need answered. What's the temp on your res? How high up your cubes are you flooding? What's your ppm and ph? Are you sure the yellowing is from root rot? If your cubes stay wet for days the plants may not be feeding enough


----------



## NaturalBornCarny (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow that was months ago oops


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice set up all in all.

Here is a co-op set up me and a friend are doing for a couple of patients that can't afford the dispensaries:

This is an ebb & flow set up with a 600w HPS, 16 Chernobyls: half are CH4 meaning the 4th cut of cuts and the other half is CH5 meaning the 5th cut of cuts. Day 40 12:12, oh and it is a sog grow.



I just finished building my own personal ebb & flow, it is much smaller than the one on here. Living in an apartment in SF you have little room.

View attachment 2542910View attachment 2542911View attachment 2542912View attachment 2542913

I am running 4 TGA plushberry's and 2 elephant stompers by Hazeman. They are under a 250w MH which I can up to 275w, 400w, or 425w due to the conversion ballast also I have a 190cfm inline fine connected to the filter which really helps keep the temps down. Since they are seedlings I only flood 15 minutes every five days and as they mature I will up the flood intervals. I am also running a small sog grow. Gudkarma might remember me from another thread when I had this weird system called a hydro heart which was an RDWC system (recirculating deep water culture) and it sucked to many moving parts, air pumps water pumps and was very messy I am glad I switched to ebb and flow. The first pic of the chernobyls is my buddy's and I help him and he teaches me a lot he has been growing for 12 years.

wish I has some questions or answers for you guys maybe in due time just thought I would throw some pics up and show what I am, and my buddy's co-op are using.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 29, 2016)

How to build an ebb n flow system?

I have a 4x4 + 90x90cm air cooled hood with 600w HPS. Wanted to do a 36 plant SOG


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 29, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> How to build an ebb n flow system?
> 
> I have a 4x4 + 90x90cm air cooled hood with 600w HPS. Wanted to do a 36 plant SOG


Wow pulled this thread out of the grave huh lol. Did you try googling DIY EBB&FLO, should be lots of plans out there.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 29, 2016)

There's a video on the tube. Check it out


----------

